# Question for the ladies



## Dino Bravo (Mar 10, 2011)

If you were single based on your morals, ethics or desires would you: 

1. Sleep with your teacher who you know is in a relationship and has a steady girlfriend

2. Sleep with a cop you met and have sex with him in a hotel the first time you see him after you met. You find out after you had sex that he has a on and off girlfriend and still willing to have sex with him in the future.

if yes or no, why? :scratchhead:


----------



## Dino Bravo (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone??


----------



## MadeInMichigan (May 8, 2012)

Dude.....you are posting the same thing on all the forums here.
You know the answer, you've heard it here many times.

Buy some condoms, have fun or move on.

She's an opportunist....doesn't make her a bad person, but you need to either play or stop.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

MadeInMichigan said:


> Dude.....you are posting the same thing on all the forums here.
> You know the answer, you've heard it here many times.
> 
> Buy some condoms, have fun or move on.
> ...


:iagree:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cara (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, I dont have a prefrence, but Id sure as he!! use a condom!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

